# lost: camera, biner, and Pelican box on the Poudre 9-9-07



## mrmck (May 19, 2005)

Spencer Heights section
On some bizarre chance it turns up - I post the following:
Lost in "the rapid that ends in a pool instead of a pinning rock" (at INSANELY low water.. 3-4" or some such nonsense), a Cannon digital camera (now worthless) and a clear/black pelican box attached to a $12 locking caribiner (that _might_ have "Miller" engraved on it). On the outside of the pelican box, it lists my name (M McKenzie) and a cell phone number that was - of course - changed purely by coincidence the day before it sank to the bottom. If anyone happens to be out there when the water rises and churns up my pelican box, biner, or camera (hey, ya never know, I could get the pictures off the card ... maybe...), please email me at mrmck -at - yahoo -dot- com or call 864 - 627 - 8435.
_Disclaimer: I wasn't there when it was accidentally chucked into the drink, but there was mention of "destroying evidence that the paddlers were there" so I must clarify that **I** looked at the water level and went home, loaning my camera to the paddlers (who wish to remain anonymous)._


----------

